# Average incubation time for Russians



## Fernando (Jul 12, 2011)

.

*What is the average time it takes for Russian eggs to hatch, while incubated? *​




.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 12, 2011)

60 to 70 days 

Danny


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you have eggs? or just planning ahead?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup! I just got two  So I guess a little of both. 

Thanks Danny!


----------



## Weldd (Jul 12, 2011)

60 days was the average for me as well. Believe it or not I had a clutch hatch in 48 days. It was a second clutch for a female. I don't know if that is relevant or not...


----------



## jwhite (Jul 12, 2011)

All of mine have hatched at right around the 60 day mark.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 13, 2011)

Most of mine have hatched in 55-62 days.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks so much guys!


----------



## pochito (Jul 13, 2011)

all my clutches hatch at 65 days


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2011)

For those of you who have answered this thread, may I also know at what temperature you had your incubators set?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 13, 2011)

pochito said:


> all my clutches hatch at 65 days



Thanks Pochito!



emysemys said:


> For those of you who have answered this thread, may I also know at what temperature you had your incubators set?



I currently have the incubator at 86 degrees and the humidity is around 86-88%


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 13, 2011)

I incubate all Testudo eggs 87-89 degrees, 65-75% humidity.


----------



## jwhite (Jul 13, 2011)

I also keep my temp. at 86-88 F. not sure about humidity as I don't monitor it, but I keep a cup of water in there during the whole incubation time. I keep them on perlite that is dampened but not overly wet.


----------

